# P5B Deluxe/WiFi (Unterschiedlichen) Ram hinzufügen



## Illuminatum (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein ASUS P5B Deluxe/WiFi und aktuell 2*1 GB Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400 (Werte aus EVEREST Ultimate) drinnen:
Ram:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/9wqo-1.jpg

Motherboard:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/9wqo-2.jpg

Ich will auf 4GB aufstocken. In Aussicht ist ein 1*2GB Mushkin-Riegel. Jetzt das Problem. Ich habe meinen Riegel privat gekauft und habe deswegen keine Ahnung, welchen Mushkin ich nun wirklich habe.
Bei meinem Muskin steht auf so einem weißen Papierchen drauf:


> mushkin
> 996558+ (Herstellernummer?)
> 2*2GB SP2-6400+ (Kit)
> DDR2 5-5-5-18



Könnt ihr daraus etwas ableiten und schlau werden? So wie es Aussieht, ist mein Mushkin dieser hier:
http://www.arlt.com/oxid.php/sid/77...42727/cl/details/anid/1010403/listtype/search
Ich bin mir aber nur zu ~40% sicher, da mein Verkäufer sich sicher war, den Riegel bei Arlt.com gekauft zu haben.

Passen diese *3* Rams zusammen auf mein MB? Sind die 2*1GB dann immernoch "Dual Channel"? Wo muss ich bei meinem MB die Riegel setzen?
_Zurzeit ist der Dual Channel auf Slot#1 und #3._
Inwiefern ist der Dual Channel bei der Wahl der Rams wichtig?
Welche Rolle spielen die Latenzen? Sind verschiedene Latenzen von (großer?) Bedeutung?

Diese Fragen könnt ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten. Natürlich wären ein paar Zusatzinfos auch noch gut angebracht (falls ich was vergessen habe oder so)^^.

MfG,
Illuminatum


----------

